# It's like always having a new gun :)



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have two Performance Center Shield Pluses.... A 3." and a 4"....

I've have owned them both over a year now. It's weird how 1 will be my preference for a month or two... Then, I decide for some reason that I like the other one more. So, I carry that one exclusively 

Then, a month or so later, I switch back again... I like the other one better.

It's strange that even after over a year, I feel like I have a "new gun" when I switch back to the other one 

I know it sounds strange - but usually I carry ONE gun, and I do so for years. I carried my HK P2000 for 6.5 years straight. So, I don't usually switch back and forth.

But, since they are essentially the same gun, just in different sizes - there is no learning curve in changing back and forth....


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I have reached a point in gun collecting, where I can go years without firing one gun or another, and can just say “I think I’ll take something different out to shoot.” 

For quite a while the Px4 Compact and The CZ P07 got alternating range time and carry time.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I use to swap out between a 1960s and a 1970s Colt 1911a1. I quit carrying my Colts after a friend's Colt that was his grand father's walked out of a property room after a self defense shooting. It was a 1928 manufacture Colt in 38 super. I know these events are rare but my little collection is important to me and I would be more than Irate over it happening to one of mine.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I just seem to get focused on a particular type of handgun for a year or so. The Px4 goes to the range with me most times. For the better Part of the last year I’ve had a side focus on snubby revolvers. 

need to plan what to take to the next range session, and knock the dust off one (figuratively, none are actually dusty) that hasn’t been out in a while.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I've been kinda doing that swapping around between the Sig P-365 (9mm) and 380. I put the slightly longer X grip on the 9mm and left the 380 stock. Same feel- same gun- slightly larger and a couple oz dif in wt. I carry one- then the other. In fact- just yesterday I put an X grip on the 380 too. Now the difference is just weight- and recoil...which is not much. 
The only other gun I carry is the Ruger LCP Max- sometimes 10 round mags, other times 12. But it is vastly different from the Sigs. I'kll keep the Ruger for occasional pocket carry locally - but I suspect the Sigs are my last purchase.....just don't need to accumulate stuff- got enough already,


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> I have two Performance Center Shield Pluses.... A 3." and a 4"....
> 
> I've have owned them both over a year now. It's weird how 1 will be my preference for a month or two... Then, I decide for some reason that I like the other one more. So, I carry that one exclusively
> 
> ...


Sounds normal behavior to me.
Maybe that's the allurement of polygamy?
Your guns won't complain; though your wives will.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hike1272.mail said:


> Sounds normal behavior to me.
> Maybe that's the allurement of polygamy?
> Your guns won't complain; though your wives will.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I swap carry all the time. Work days are strictly the little Ruger LCP and a spare magazine...has been for years. Lately, I have been carrying revolvers a lot.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

These days I’m pretty much a boring fellow. I used to swap between my Shield Plus PC in 9mm and my Taurus GX4, but I’m pretty much wedded to the Shield now. For my money, it’s the best feeling pistol I’ve ever handled. It feels like the grip was custom made for my hand. I think that’s more important if you use a red dot sight, which I do. Each morning before I holster it, I quickly raise it to eye level and put the dot on the door knob across my bedroom that leads to the outside. The pistol comes up naturally with the dot never over an inch or three off. That tells me that S&W got it right, at least for me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

drycreek said:


> These days I’m pretty much a boring fellow. I used to swap between my Shield Plus PC in 9mm and my Taurus GX4, but I’m pretty much wedded to the Shield now. For my money, it’s the best feeling pistol I’ve ever handled. It feels like the grip was custom made for my hand. I think that’s more important if you use a red dot sight, which I do. Each morning before I holster it, I quickly raise it to eye level and put the dot on the door knob across my bedroom that leads to the outside. The pistol comes up naturally with the dot never over an inch or three off. That tells me that S&W got it right, at least for me.


Yes, I am liking my 2 Shield Plus models so much that I'm getting a 3rd with factory night sights... To replace my nightstand gun... The gun just feels great in the hand....


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I just swapped out the X grip on my P365x380 back to the original short grip. I like longer grip- then I like the shorter one. Can't seem to make up my mind for good.


----------

